
The man who records his entire life - gpresot
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-37631646
======
zimpenfish
> "But I don't put [the chest camera] on in the bedroom and stuff like that."

Well, not his "entire life" then. (Plus if you were going to be really picky,
you could point out that a photo "every 30 seconds" leaves a lot out.)

